# Jeeper Creepers 3: Cathedral (2011)



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I guess there will be another installment of this series set to be released in 2011.

I don't know how much truth there is to this because I read this on wikipedia.

IMO, the Jeeper Creeper series made no sense. I guess in this one they explain how the Creeper came to be?


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Jeepers Creepers 3: The Creeper Walks Among Us is a upcoming horror film written and directed by Victor Salva, slated to be released in 2011

The story will have a prologue set in the Old West that details how the Creeper became a terrifying part of Native American folklore and then jumps ahead to the ending of Jeepers Creepers II on the eve of a brand new 23rd spring.

In March 2006 a third film in the Jeepers Creepers series was announced. As of May 12, 2009 the script has been finalized and production has started.[3]

According to Moviehole the third film is in the works, written and directed by Victor Salva.[2] It also states that the film will be a direct-to-video release.Recently Victor Salva told Moviehole that the film may get a theatrical release.[2] First and foremost, the script is done and the sequel is preparing to enter preproduction.[2] "

It's tentatively titled 'Jeepers Creeper 3: The Creeper Walks Among Us'," says Salva, once again wearing his love of Universal's "Creature from the Black Lagoon" trilogy on his sleeve. "It includes a prologue in the Old West and might bring back several characters from the first two films 20 years later. The script and story will be big on scares and give us plenty more of the traditional Creeper creepiness, with a few more bits thrown in about what it might be and where it came from. Salva goes on to address the direct-to-DVD versus theatrical rumors swirling around the sequel. "MGM initially suggested that we go direct to video with the third in the trilogy, but we hope that the exciting entity that the new MGM is becoming realizes that both 'Jeepers Creepers' films set [then-] records for their Labor Day weekend box-office openings, before each went on to make over $100 million apiece on DVD," he tells Fangoria. "I believe a theatrical release is critical to this kind of success on video. I don't think you can have one without the other, and it would be a shame not to be able to see what I have planned for 'Jeepers 3' up on the big screen. Jonathan Breck will be back under the makeup as the titular beast again, and of course Ray Wise will reprise his role from the second film. Salva promises that JC 3 "brings back all the classic ideas of the first film, but brings them horrifyingly full circle. It also revisits characters from both, lets us learn more about what the Creeper is and, by popular demand, reintroduces the infamous Creeper truck

Recently Victor Salva told Moviehole that the film might bring back characters from the past two films. According to Rotten Tomatoes, Ray Wise will return as the monster-hunting farmer named Taggart; the Creeper, once again, will be embodied by Jonathan Breck. Gina Philips, who played Trish in the first film, will also return. Brandon Smith who portrayed Sgt. David Tubbs in the first installment is also slated to return.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Personally, I love the Jeepers Creepers series. I'm looking forward to the new one.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

I too, love the Jeepers Creepers movies


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

The first was surprisingly good (though, not so surprising since Clownhouse was a great movie as well - some directors just have talent).

The second was surprisingly... not.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The thing that surprises me the most, is how Salva even has a movie career directing anything, even used car commercials. He is, after all, a _convicted_ child molester. How he manages to keep afloat with that hanging over his head is a real mystery. Anywhere else, that type of charge would pretty much mean the end of everything: job, living any place and not being harassed until you are forced to move, constant death threats, etc. Salva gets plenty of the last, from what I have heard, and _very_ few in the industry want anything to do with him. So how...? Paint me confuzzled.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Sinister said:


> The thing that surprises me the most, is how Salva even has a movie career directing anything, even used car commercials. He is, after all, a _convicted_ child molester. How he manages to keep afloat with that hanging over his head is a real mystery.


Actually, I agree.

But then, we don't know very much about what happened. All the details have been kept under wraps, though there's been a bit of rumors and gossip. Like- people have seen the actor since and say he had a really hard life afterward, or that he or someone related to him was heavily involved in protests that got the Clownhouse DVD pulled from stores and online / whatnot. I doubt there's any way to prove any of this. Everyone keeps their mouth shut about it. That's probably the way it should be.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Jeepers Creepers 3: Cathedral*

DC has some new info on this project:

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/33449/exclusive-jeepers-creepers-3-cathedral-update


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Personally, I was really digging the first movie until they ditched the hat and coat and revealed the Creeper. Especially when the wings boinged open. I thought he was a hell of a lot scarier all covered up and toting that axe... and that truck was awesome. What the hell _was_ that thing?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I actually won a story board clip from the 2nd movie. It hangs in my man whore room. Like the series but the 1st one is the best.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ray Wise just told BD that the script for the third flick is done and that the movie is in pre-production. Victor Salva, writer/director of the first two movies, is also back on board.

The story will pick up from directly from the ending of the second film where The Creeper has been crucified on a barn wall and is about to wake up from hibernation.

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/19521

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1139592/


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

I really hope this is made. I love those movies.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I never thought I'd like this movie but I did. Am interested in seeing the next installment.


----------

